
Matterport suing GeoCV for infringing 3D scene understanding patents - sam0x17
https://forum.we-get-around.com/topic/8034/page/1/lawsuit-matterport-inc-versus-geocv-inc---all-legal-documents/
======
granruthw
According to the filing, these are the patents that Matterport is claiming
that GeoCV is in violation of:

8,861,840 B2 Identifying and filling holes across multiple aligned three-
dimensional scenes Filed: Oct 14, 2013 Granted: Oct 14, 2014

9,165,410 Bl Building a three-dimensional composite scene Filed: Step 17, 2014
Granted: Oct 20, 2015

9,171,405 Bl Identifying and filling holes across multiple aligned three-
dimensional scenes Application: 09/17/14 Granted: 10/27/15

8,879,828 B2 Capturing and aligning multiple 3-dimensional scenes Application:
01/03/13 Granted: 11/04/14

9,953,111 B2 Semantic understanding of 3D data Application: 06/02/25 Granted:
04/24/18

10,030,979 B2 Determining and/or generating a navigation path through a
captured three-dimensional model rendered on a device Application: 05/24/18
Granted: 07/24/18

------
sam0x17
the patents in question:

8,861,840 B2 Identifying and filling holes across multiple aligned three-
dimensional scenes Filed: Oct 14, 2013 Granted: Oct 14, 2014

9,165,410 Bl Building a three-dimensional composite scene Filed: Step 17, 2014
Granted: Oct 20, 2015

9,171,405 Bl Identifying and filling holes across multiple aligned three-
dimensional scenes Application: 09/17/14 Granted: 10/27/15

8,879,828 B2 Capturing and aligning multiple 3-dimensional scenes Application:
01/03/13 Granted: 11/04/14

9,953,111 B2 Semantic understanding of 3D data Application: 06/02/25 Granted:
04/24/18

10,030,979 B2 Determining and/or generating a navigation path through a
captured three-dimensional model rendered on a device Application: 05/24/18
Granted: 07/24/18

IMO if this goes to jury trial several of these are going to be invalidated,
so they are taking this to court at their own peril. Also an extremely bad
look for any tech company.

